# Upper Colorado 2 Bridges Access



## scottyt (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Looking for some advise and I would like to float 2 bridges to catamount this Sat. With the increase flows how safe is this stretch? Its my 2nd year on the oars with this section being the most experience I have on the CO. I just don't want to get in over my head. I am looking at honing my skills at bigger water and was thinking with the bigger flows this could be a good stretch to do so at this time... Just more and bigger wave trains out there? Also we were thinking about camping at Catamount, if you know if that open please let me know as well! 

Lastly do you know if the new take out at Catamount has been completed?

Thanks,
ST


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

2 Bridges to Catamount is still very runable for most competent class I-II boaters. Bigger, faster, water requires faster decision making and creates specific features. That section is still considered to be class I-II. HOWEVER, the water is colder and much swifter, eddy lines and wave trains are bigger. These sections become less family (and dog) friendly as levels increase as swimming becomes more consequential. Wear your life jacket and have a plan!

Catamount's camping is first-come-first-served, get there early, and best of luck on a weekend. The takeout is a hard pull to get to Catamount's river left boat ramp. Just after the road bridge(s) you need to make your move. The higher the water, the harder the move. This can easily be scouted, and I suggest you do, prior to your trip. Missing the ramp will require you to float the canyon below to Pinball Ramp and most likely run Rodeo Rapid (III).

Before you go:
http://www.eaglecounty.us/OpenSpace/Documents/Upper_Colorado_River_Guide/


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

ECOS_Ranger can you remind me at what level you can safely pass under the second bridge in a raft? Thanks!


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

Depends on your boat and frame. Most people get nervous about clearance once the upstream (Pumphouse/Kremmling) gauge reads around 5000cfs. Tall throne style rowing seats and thigh bars likely need to portage or use the upper takeout around that level. If unsure, just stop and scout at the upper access between the two bridges.

Scottyt - As far as I know there is no new plan to replace the "takeout" at the Catamount bridge, that is likely gone forever. The new bridge has taken its place. Use the BLM ramp just below the bridge.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

ECOS_Ranger said:


> Missing the ramp will require you to float the canyon below to Pinball Ramp and most likely run Rodeo Rapid (III).


Or you could catch the eddy for the camp next to the ramp downriver and line your boat back upstream. That's where you're gonna wanna camp anyways if you're running the river.


----------

